# Gaggia Classic 2015 - 9 Min Timeout Solution



## Gm7dha (Jun 17, 2018)

Hi,

First post here and first Gaggia machine. Loving the machine so far even though it did highlight that I need a new grinder, the Bodum Bistro just wasn't good enough even with the 0.8mm offset top burr holder - ROK manual grinder does the job though.

Anyway, I notice a lot of folk are sticking card in to the power switch to hold it in keeping the machine from automatically turning off after 9 minutes or so. This isn't great, if the switch has backed off a bit there's a chance of a poor contact which could mean high resistance meaning lots of heat and or fire.

My solution, which you can do two ways:

1. Swap the power switch with the extraction/pump switch.

2. Buy an extraction/pump switch (approx £13?) and change it over with the power switch.

The only problem with the first option is that you have to hold in the button for your entire pull/extraction... But I actually prefer this option, and, it saves me another £13.

The quirk with swapping or exchanging the switch is:

1. One press (switch in IN position) will turn the machine on and it'll stay on, effectively disabling automatic timeout.

2. Another press (switch now in OUT position) will keep the machine on with the 9 minute automatic timeout enabled (operates like normal); unless, the 9 minute timeout has lapsed from 1st switching on, if this is the case the machine will power off.

If within 9 minutes of 1st switching on,these two apply:

3. 3rd press (switch in IN position) operates same as first press.

4. 4th press (switch in OUT position) will turn machine off.

Hope that helps. Gives you both options of having the 9 min timer enabled or disabled.

Simplified:

2015 Operation - Press button twice. (Timer enabled, auto off)

Pre 2015 Operation - Press button once and leave on for 9+ minutes. (2nd press turns off machine)

P.s. The switch covers do come off and can be swapped over so they identify the switch function normally.

P.p.s. Both types of switches are rated for the same voltage & current.

Cheers,

Kev


----------

